#kubuntu-se 2013-01-30
<Flygisoft> x_link: Har dragit in kubuntu på min laptop nu :)
<Flygisoft> Dock får jag inte Dropbox att fungera som det ska :(
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-01
<Flygisoft> .
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-03
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jag gillar inte denna bugg
<Flygisoft> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/979535
<maxjezy> nej den verkar inte allt för bra.
<Flygisoft> Får väl testa installera paketen via terminalfönster istället
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-27
<Philip5> Qutezy: varierar vi alias varje vecka nu för tiden??
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du beställt någon transmitter än då?
<Qutezy> japp Philip5 
<Qutezy> jag har kännt på mig senaste tiden att jag inte trivs alls med mina val
<Qutezy> godmorgon, jag tog lite sovmorgon idag
<Philip5> jasså du
<Philip5> Qutezy: såg du igår att jag skaffat ett nytt objektiv? :D
<Philip5> var till stockholm igår och gick en sväng på fotografiska och kollade in fotoutställningar och så slog jag till på ett obektiv som jag varit sugen på sedan jag typ skaffade kameran
<Qutezy> Philip5, nepp
<Qutezy> vad blev det
<Philip5> ett som de tydligen inte ens säljer på din favvobutik dustin
<Philip5> ett sånt här: http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=ni105/2,8vr
<Philip5> rackarns vad snabb autofokusmotorn är på proffsgluggarna
<Philip5> trodde det inte skulle vara så stor skillnad
<Philip5> VR II är ju också najs när den surrar
<Qutezy> att du hade råd med sån på arbetarlön
<Qutezy> misstänker ju att du är medlem i kartellen
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> köpte den begagnad men obetydligt använd
<Qutezy> aha
<Philip5> kvar i låda med alla tillbehör till ett bra pris
<Philip5> halva priset typ
<Qutezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/199926902/nikon-105mm-105-2-5-ais
<Philip5> det är tydligen inte säsong just nu för macrogluggar så de går att fynda
<Philip5> annat blir det nog till våren och i sommar. då ska folk fota insekter och blommor och priserna går upp
<Qutezy> ja de var ju bra pris på den om du bara betala 3 lax
<Philip5> 3500
<Qutezy> som hittat
<Philip5> kunde inte låta bli
<Philip5> funkar ju bra som halvlång tele också
<Philip5> men jag måste rensa ur så jag får en extra byrolåda för fotoprylar för de får inte plats i mina fotoväskor längre
<Qutezy> jag trodde inte min samling skulle växa så här fort
<Qutezy> jag har en hel garderob full nu typ
<Qutezy> det är ju inte dyra prylar men
<Qutezy> inte heller jättebilliga om man räknar ihop allt
<Philip5> hmm
<Philip5> har inte tradera någon betaltjänst som man betalar via om man lägger bud? läser i beskrivningen på ett objektiv att killen vill ha pengarna insatta 2 dagar efter budgivningen på sitt SEB-konto
<Qutezy> undrar om jag ska sälja min kamera innan den där nikon d3300 kommer ut 
<Qutezy> på begagnatmarknaden
<Qutezy> är sugen på en black magic 
<Philip5> du som är värsta veteranen på tradera
<Qutezy> tradera har ju payson som är smidigt
<Qutezy> men det kostar ju extra
<Qutezy> sen finns ju paypal med
<Philip5> brukar folk betala direkt in på konto?
<Qutezy> japp
<Qutezy> 90% av fallen är nog så
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> inte som på ebay där man har en garant som mellanhand om det strular?
<Qutezy> i sverige litar vi på varandra
<Philip5> hehe, tills man blir blåst
<Qutezy> jag skicka ju vara innan betalning
<Qutezy> blir ja blåst betalar kunden med livet som ränta
<Philip5> har aldrig köpt på tradera för jag tycker det känts skummare
<Philip5> fler smådealers med risk att bli blåst känns det som
<Qutezy> kollar man omdömmen och väger det mot vad dem säljer
<Philip5> köper aldrig av någon som inte gjort många affärer
<Qutezy> inte jag heller, det är lite nervigt i magen.
<Qutezy> även att sälja till de som inte har handlat förut kan vara lite knasigt.
<Philip5> jo
<Qutezy> http://www.tradera.com/asahi-auto-takumar-85-1-8-till-m42-auktion_302000_199842451
<Qutezy> tänkte ju köpa denna, men det blev för dyrt
<Philip5> men på tradera verkar det inte ovanligt med folk som gjort 10-40 affärer. en sådan kanske kan tycka att de kan dumpa ett konto för att blåsa någon på någon tusenlapp för objektiv och öppna nytt konto sedan
<Qutezy> man kan bara ha ett konto
<Qutezy> per personnummer
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> har inte ens skaffat konto där :)
<Qutezy> och, om man nu ska sälja ett objektiv av värde så brukar alltid någon på fotosidan sabba den affären när de misstänker något som inte stämmer.
<Qutezy> jag känner mig ganska säker när jag handlar mina vintageprylar
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> om säljaren har ett utropspris kan han köra det som lockpris och ändå inte sälja om den inte går mycket över hans utsatta utrop?
<Philip5> kan och kan... men hur brukar det tas emot om den dras tillbaka?
<Qutezy> ja, reservationspris
<Qutezy> det står att säljaren har ett sådant som inte är uppnått
<Philip5> står inget om reseravtion i annonsen. bara utrop och frakt
<Qutezy> det står nog när man lagt ett bud har jag för mig
<Qutezy> om han har eller ej
<Philip5> aha
<Qutezy> om han har lagt ett sådan behöver ju heller inte du stå för ditt bud
<Qutezy> jag dissar såna annonser
<Philip5> aja, måste ner på stan och göra lite ärenden
<Qutezy> 0 kr utrop och 100 kr frakt eller fri frakt.
<Qutezy> låter gött det.
<Qutezy> vi höres.
<Philip5> snubben hade utrop på 100 kr för en glugg som borde landa på 1000 kr eller mer
<Philip5> men 4 bud låg på bara upp till 115 kr
<Qutezy> Philip5, är du tillbaka redan?
<Qutezy> eller är du redan tillbaka?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> äter en semla :)
<Qutezy> ah, fasiken va smarrigt
<Qutezy> imorgon är det födelsedagskalas här
<Qutezy> då blir det säkert smarrig tårta och sånt
<Philip5> vem fyller?
<Qutezy> min dotter blir 3 år
<Philip5> aha
<Qutezy> näe, om man ska köpa fullformat istället
<Philip5> jo det är najs
<Philip5> men kostar
<Qutezy> det blir ju bara kroppen som kostar egentligen
<Qutezy> samtidigt spar man in pengar på att man får lite mer vidvinkel på sina objektiv på köpet
<Philip5> så länge man har fx-glas till den då förstås
<Philip5> blir nog inte så bra med din m43-adapter då
<Qutezy> m42 :)
<Philip5> de täcker nog inte ut på en fx
<Philip5> m42 då
<Qutezy> gör dem inte?
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<Philip5> i så fall kraftig vinjettering
<Philip5> dx-glas ser roligt ut på fx
<Qutezy> nyckelhålseffekt?
<Philip5> ja
<Qutezy> fan, nu blev ja ledsen
<Qutezy> kanske man ska byta till pentax då
<Philip5> är ju inte heller fullformat
<Qutezy> måste se efter på jutube hur fullformat och m42or funkar iuhop
<Philip5> skulle tro det blir som att ha en dx-glugg på
<Qutezy> ser på youtube att det finns videos med fullframe canon och pentax objektiv utan vingettering
<Qutezy> kanske de croppar direkt på sensorn 
<Qutezy> TWIL Jordan har gett upp linux
<Qutezy> han gör bara reviews av hårdvara nu
<Qutezy> sen har han gått ner i vikt och ser så spinkig ut nu
<Qutezy> Flygisoft, Philip5, ser nu på TWIL tv?
<Qutezy> nu=ni
<Philip5> nope
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-28
<Philip5> Flygisoft_: känner du dig ensam här om dagarna?! :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft_: såg nu också att det finns säljare i UK på ebay av yn622n tx nu :)
<Philip5> vet inte om det är priset som ska gälla som är redan eller om det ligger något över för att det är de första
<masterhunden> Philip5, jag har hämtat holga 
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-29
<Philip5> qtjezy: jasså du
<Philip5> nu vaknar han
<Philip5> qtjezy: hur kändes det att klämma på holgan? sugen på att sätta i film och testa?? ;)
<qtjezy> i sommar så
<Philip5> jo det är ju en kamera som kräver lite ljus
<qtjezy> min dotter blev mycket glad :)
<Philip5> den är rätt skoj på sitt sätt
<Philip5> man kan ju inte göra så mycket mer med den än att klicka av och hoppas på det bästa
<Philip5> det man ser i rangefindern är ju kanske 60% mot vad man får fångat av objektivet
<qtjezy> med tiden lär man ju sig om man vill
<Philip5> det måsta man också lära sig
<qtjezy> det går ju att förutse vad man ska se
<Philip5> ska du modda den till sommaren då?
<qtjezy> på bilden sen
<qtjezy> jag köper väl en egen sen
<Philip5> så klart
<Philip5> jag sitter och funderar om jag ska lägga en beställning på triggergrejen jag och Flygisoft är sugna på eller om priset är lite i överkant nu när den precis släppts och lite svår att få tag i
<qtjezy> fick min fasta zoom också igår
<Philip5> verkar den vara nått?
<qtjezy> jo, helt nöjd
<qtjezy> perfekt för dokumentär film
<qtjezy> den är snabb 2.8
<Philip5> så nu har du koll på hur 35 mm täcker ut på en crop... ;)
<qtjezy> samt snabb med skjutzoom
<qtjezy> jo jag har ju en till 35
<qtjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=65955
<qtjezy> där ser du all min analoga utrustning
<qtjezy> så har jag ju nikongluggen på digitalen och fotar med
<Philip5> vad är det för en nikon? fm?
<qtjezy> fg20
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag är lite inne på att skaffa en nikon fm2n
<Philip5> men fm3a vore roligast men känns inte prisvärd
<qtjezy> betalade 50 spänn för fg20 + 35-70 f.2.8
<Philip5> uj
<qtjezy> kameran är ju pajj och objektivet är lite paj med
<Philip5> aha
<qtjezy> går inte annat än filma med eller fota på 2.8
<qtjezy> går inte blända ner, men jag har ju nd filter för det.
<qtjezy> och sen är den ganska skarp på 2.8 
<Philip5> jo du gillar ju att fibbla ;)
<qtjezy> känns bra att ha ND filter till alla objektiv så man slipper byta och ha step up ringar osv
<Philip5> aha din holga är för 35 mm film
<qtjezy> och alla objektiv funkar på både pentax och nikon
<qtjezy> jag har inte tittat efter ens
<qtjezy> köpte den så hon får leka med bara
<Philip5> verkar stå så 
<qtjezy> leka reporter
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> göra avslöjande reportage om sin pappa ;)
<qtjezy> betalade ju 50 spänn typ för den
<qtjezy> plus frakt 
<Philip5> du är en riktig klippare du
<qtjezy> ja de klart
<qtjezy> för en foto är det säkert inga klipp riktigt
<qtjezy> de senaste köpen
<qtjezy> är sugen på en pentax
<qtjezy> har ju inbyggd bildstabilizering
<Philip5> ok
<qtjezy> och bättre adapter till för foto
<qtjezy> så en black magic med raw film
<qtjezy> och en riktigt bra vidvinkel
<qtjezy> sen är jag nog klar med inköp
<qtjezy> kanske en fullformat också
<qtjezy> vilken är din största vidvinkel
<qtjezy> 17?
<qtjezy> http://www.tradera.com/red-scarlet-x-mysterium-x-auktion_340232_200462614
<qtjezy> inte varje dag man ser såna på tradera
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> om den ens funkar
<Philip5> och kringutrustning till den är ju inte gratis sedan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Trevligt att dom finns i UK då
<qtjezy> den där är ganska garanterat trasig
<Flygisoft> £39 + 5 i frakt är väl inte så farligt?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä det är därför det känns lite onödigt att vänta för att tjäna någon krona
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kanske är värre om det skulle vara något problem med första batcherna annars
<Flygisoft> Jo så är det ju
<Flygisoft> Efter allt deras debuggande får man ju hoppas att det inte är några fel dock :P
<Philip5> jo och eftersom firmware går att uppdatera så kan ju mycket fixas senare så det skulle vara om det var hårdvaruproblem
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska fixa nu lite nu och luncha. sedan kanske jag lägger en beställning när jag kommer hem
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jäkla skit. ebaysäljarna har ju tagit nyårledigt till nästa vecka. tydligt att de i UK även de är kineser...
<Philip5> måste man ju vänta ut DERAS ledigheter... kineser ska ju bara jobba som flitiga små myror
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beställt nu då?
<Philip5> nä jag lugnar mig lite eftersom det ändå inte går iväg förrän efter helgen
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-30
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah jajemen
<Flygisoft> Funderar på om man ska dra iväg en beställning under helgen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tänker du beställa via hitechproduct isf eller?
<Flygisoft> Har ett discount card från dom sen jag beställde förut, undra om det går att använda eller om det har gått ut
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag jag tänkte dra beställning via den säjaren
<Philip5> tror jag köpt blixt hav honom förrut
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> du ska inte köpa den här då? :D       http://www.ebay.com/itm/YongNuo-YN-622N-TX-i-TTL-wireless-controller-trigger-transceiver-f-Nikon-DSLR-/281251366321?pt=UK_Photography_Slaves_Trigger_Systems&hash=item417be345b1
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du slå till på en blixt till samtidigt eller väntar du med den?
<Flygisoft> Haha ja såg den där, fattar inte varför den är så dyr :P
<Philip5> sista exet skriver han ;)
<Flygisoft> Tror jag väntar med blixten tills nästa lön
<Flygisoft> Haha, vad spelar det för roll? :P
<Flygisoft> Signerad av honom själv? :D
<Philip5> samlarvärde ;)
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> hoppas den är så smidig som den verkar
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Ska man köpa en till blixt så blir det väl en likadan som jag redan har antar jag
<Philip5> jo du har väl den bästa från yn?
<Philip5> jag vill ha 2 sådana
<Philip5> fan, jag har slut på kaffe och är sugen på semla. kanske måste ge mig ut i kylan
<Flygisoft> YN-568, såg att det hade kommit en ny modell av den nu för canon
<Flygisoft> Semla är gott det
<Philip5> jo det är gott men det är väl lite fusk att äta redan
<Flygisoft> Jo :P
<Flygisoft> Åt en i början av januari, var lite tidigt men va fan :P
<Philip5> nu för tiden kan man visst äta semlor och kräfor året om
<Philip5> det går utför med traditionerna
<Philip5> nä nu gör jag ett ryck till affären
<Philip5> höres
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så... laddad med 2 semlor och nytt paket kaffe... behöver inte gå ut mer idag...
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> LÃ¥ter trevligt det
<Philip5> jovars
<Philip5> men är rätt seg. hoppas det inte är förkylning på G eller nått
<Flygisoft> Fick det i tisdags, så jobbade jag onsdag ändå, vaknade inatt med 39 graders feber istället
<Flygisoft> Så var hemma idag då
<Philip5> drygt
<Philip5> vill jag inte vara med om
<Flygisoft> Ja är bra segt att vara sjuk
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-31
<Philip5> Flygisoft: verkar som det är slut på triggers nu.... :O
<Philip5> säkert bara för att de där typerna ska fira sitt eget nyår och hålla på
<Philip5> aldrig tänka på oss som vill ha prylar
<Flygisoft> mm menar det
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kanske därför den från hong kong sista är så dyr
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du som jobbar med servrar och it borde ju kolla på det här föredraget av en journalist på der spigel om vilka olika spaningssystem och program som NSA har för att spana på företag och individier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0w36GAyZIA
<Philip5> faktiskt riktigt intressant när de går in på enskilda program och lite mer teknik
<Philip5> som t ex när de hackar firmware på raid-kort och annat för att ha som backdoors så systemet i sig verkar funka som det ska
<Flygisoft> Stört
<Flygisoft> Hörde du om Angry Birds?
<Flygisoft> NSA samlade ju tydligen information där igenom som jag fattade det
<Philip5> verkar så
<Philip5> nsa har ju tydligen någon backdoor rakt in i iphones så de kan slå på mic, kamera, hämta filer, data etc
<Philip5> de pratar om den också i den där videon. om du googlar på dropout jeep som deras exploit heter så kan du läsa mer om den
<Philip5> en fråga som diskuteras om den nu är om nsa skapat den helt själva eller i samarbete med apple
<Flygisoft> Bra skit
<Philip5> nja
<Flygisoft> Tur man inte har iphone då
<Flygisoft> Man måste sitta med krypterade anslutningar på alla ställen nu
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> men det hjälper ju inte om enheten är komprimerad
<Flygisoft> Ne helt klart
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-01
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Verkar inte vara många som säljer triggern på ebay
<Philip5> nä det verkar som alla batchar är slut. är väl inga nya utskick till försäljare förrän efter nyårshelgen som de har nu
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Btw, vad kör du för softboxar?
<Philip5> man får väl vänta med att beställa in i nästa vecka
<Philip5> jag har lite olika softboxar
<Philip5> till olika grejer
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Funderar på om man skulle köpa en kanske
<Philip5> tror jag har 4 olika
<Philip5> stripbox, vanliga fyrkantiga och octabox i 2 storlekar
<Philip5> har en snoot och en beautydish också
<Flygisoft> Ja finns ju lite att välja på
<Philip5> barndoors och vanliga reflektorer
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> med softbox är det nog bäst att tänka vad man gillar mest för catchlights i ögonen. runda eller fyrkantiga
<Philip5> sedan gå på storlek om det ska vara all round eller för något särskilt
<Flygisoft> Nog vill jag ha något som går att använda i olika syften så jag inte blir direkt låst till en spcifik grej
<Philip5> en medelstor softbox på 70-90 cm då kanske
<Philip5> fyrkantig eller octa beroende på smak
<Flygisoft> Så ingen större skillnad på typen annars?
<Philip5> köp en som det ingår raster till
<Philip5> hur menar du typ?
<Flygisoft> Tänkte på fyrkantig eller annan form alltså :P
<Flygisoft> raster?
<Philip5> främst är det reflektionen i ögat som beror på formen men också att de kan vara enklare att passa in falloff olika mot andra objekt i ett rum
<Philip5> ja bikaraster... rutnät över den som avgränsar ljuset så det går mer rakt fram
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Ja då vet jag vad du menar
<Philip5> vill man fokusera ljuset mot ett visst område så är raster väldigt bra men det är inte alla boxar som säljs med ett sådan med
<Philip5> djupet på boxen påverkar också hur riktat ljuset blir
<Philip5> är boxen extremt platt så blir den som ett paraply mer
<Flygisoft> En djupare box ger väl mer riktat ljus antar jag
<Philip5> precis. om det är vad man vill ha
<Flygisoft> Jo annars kan jag ju använda paraply
<Philip5> boxar är sällan extremt platta men det finns de som är extra djupa vilket kan vara najs ibland
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> sedan beroe det också lite på hur man tänker sig fästa sin box
<Flygisoft> Mjo, finns ju dom man drar över blixten, blir ju lite bökigare men
<Philip5> finns de som är tänkte med speedlights och de är ofta lite mindre men smidiga och de som är gjorda för att sitta på studioljus som kan vara alla storlekar och då behöver man en speedring för att kunna sätta i en speedlight
<Philip5> om man ska ha dem på lightstand eller direkt på blixt
<Philip5> också om man tänke plocka ner och upp den mycket eller kommer ha den monterad. en softbox är lite bökig att sätta ihop. lite som att resa ett litet tält. finns boxar man fäller ut som ett paraply vilket kan vara smidigt
<Flygisoft> I så fall är väl en paraply modell smidigare för mig
<Flygisoft> DÃ¥ jag inte har grejerna framme hela tiden
<Philip5> jo, nackdelen är förstås att de är mindre stryktåliga istället. de har ju konstruktion som ett paraply
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Philip5> du har ju den här typen: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Westcott-43-Octagonal-Softbox-Light-Diffuser-Apollo-Orb-2336-/271261619583?pt=UK_Light_Controls_Softboxes_Diffusers
<Philip5> eller den här: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Westcott-16-Mini-Apollo-Light-Modifier-Softbox-2218-/271368981676?pt=UK_Light_Controls_Softboxes_Diffusers
<Philip5> sedan finns det wescott-kopior som funkar likadant
<Philip5> en annan nackdel med dem är att de har bara en diffusor-duk så ljuset blir inte like jämnt som med en softbox som nästan alltid har 2 dukar för jämnare ljus
<Philip5> med en duk så blir det lite mer av en hotspot och mer falloff från den
<Flygisoft> Ah ja det är ju inte lika bra
<Philip5> nä så allt har för och nackdelar :)
<Flygisoft> Jo det är ju så :P
<Flygisoft> Ser man stor skillnad på hur lämnt ljuset blir?
<Flygisoft> jämnt*
<Philip5> det kan man göra beroende på hur man använder det
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> här kan du se bilder på hir olika storlekar och typer påverkar tonövergångar av skuggor och ljus: https://zackarias.com/for-photographers/creativelive/modifiers-from-day-03-of-my-creativelive-class/
<Philip5> man kan tycka det skiljer lite mellan vissa men det skiljer 
<Philip5> avstånden har stor betydelse och det påverkar man ju själv
<Flygisoft> Hon såg inte lika imponerad ut när dom körde med 4"
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> eller kanske inte är 4", låter litet
<Flygisoft> eller?
<Philip5> det är ändå 120 cm
<Philip5> avståndet är viktigt
<Philip5> vet inte om avstånd framgår där
<Flygisoft> Jo nog är det så, blir ju väldig skillnad med avståndet
<Philip5> och nära avstånd ger snabbare falloff
<Flygisoft> Mjo, får se vad det blir för något
<Flygisoft> men nu blir det att fixa lite mat
<Philip5> gör du rätt i
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du använt ditt nya 105mm objektiv något då?
<Flygisoft> Visst var det 105mm?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> men inte något seriöst utan bara fotat runt lite hemma
<Philip5> riktigt trevlig sak
<Flygisoft> Det kan jag tänka mig
<Flygisoft> Så dyra och fina grejer så :P
<Philip5> stor skillnad på fokusmotor på proffsobjektiven också
<Philip5> trodde inte det skulle vara så pass
<Philip5> mycket snabbare
<Philip5> och att ha VR är ju lite kul
<Philip5> fast VR låter ju lite och surrar efter man tryckt av
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> inte så det stör men så det känns
<Philip5> och den har lite tyngd
<Flygisoft> Lär vara lite skillnad från mitt Tamron 70-300, den motorn är bra seg
<Flygisoft> Och låter bra mycket
<Philip5> den gamla tamron eller har du den med VC?
<Flygisoft> gamla
<Philip5> då kan ja förstå
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpa ett annat
<Philip5> jag har testat deras nya och den är faktiskt riktigt najs
<Philip5> synd bara att den släpper igenom så dåligt med ljus
<Flygisoft> Mjo det är ju lite synd
<Philip5> tamrons nyare objektiv är helt ok
<Philip5> sigmas också
<Flygisoft> Ditt nya är det fäste på objektivet för stativ eller?
<Philip5> de har båda ryckt upp sig och konkurrerar på ett annat sätt mot både canon och nikon 
<Philip5> på vilken? 105an?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Philip5> nope
<Flygisoft> Är ju inte helt fel att de konkurrerar med original, med bättre priser etc
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> de konkurrerar bra i den övre konsumentnivån. kanske inte mot proffsobjektiven så mycket än
<Flygisoft> Ne men det kan man ju förstå
<Philip5> ja det är nog inte där de stora volymerna finns
<Flygisoft> Ne precis, de får väl sälja mer till "vanliga" kunder
<Flygisoft> som inte riktigt är ute efter dyra grejer
<Philip5> jo men det är kul att de riktar sig till lite mer avancerade vanliga än bara fotbollsmammor
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart :P
<Philip5> blev du någe klokare om softboxes då?
<Flygisoft> Jorå, blir nog paraply version ändå, trots att det kanske inte blir lika jämn fördelning av ljuset, känns ändå smidigare för mig
<Philip5> jo det är nog smidigt
<Philip5> och en bra start
<Flygisoft> Jo, ser man väl om det blir annat sen någon gång i framtiden :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var det just Tamrons 70-300 VC du hade testat eller?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sugen på den nya eller?
<Flygisoft> Mjo eller kanske 18-270
<Philip5> den tror jag inte är någon höjdare om man har lite krav på glaset
<qtjezy> vad är det för ljusstyrka på en sån zoom?
<qtjezy> 3.5 - 6.3?
<Philip5> 4-5.6
<Flygisoft> Ne jag kan tänka mig det
<Flygisoft> 18-200 kanske är något bättre men kanske lider av lite samma sak där
<qtjezy> Flygisoft, har du 18-55 nu?
<qtjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/200248475/tamron-af18-250-som-ny-for-nikon
<Philip5> qtjezy: den där är en gammal dålig modell
<Philip5> finns en nyare
<qtjezy> hur tänker tillverkarna när de lanserar dåliga objektiv?
<Philip5> budget
<Philip5> lågt pris
<Philip5> både tamron och sigma vill ju komma bort från den stämpeln och det tidigare fokuset
<qtjezy> tamron verkar vara väldigt ivriga på att släppa mycket skit
<Philip5> på senare tid släpper de rätt bra grejer
<qtjezy> kanske lugnat ner sig nu
<Philip5> tamron har ju 25-70/2.9 och 70-200/2.8 och deras nya 90 macro och alla de är ju riktigt bra
<Philip5> nya 70-300 är också bra för vad det är
<Philip5> 24-70/2.8 ska det stå
<qtjezy> tycker någon kan ta på sig ansvaret och släppa en riktigt budget vidvinkel
<qtjezy> 18 mm är det där heliga, vill man ha mer vidvinkel än så får man pynta galet mycket
<qtjezy> begagnatmarknaden är också helt empty på vidvinkel
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-02
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har det kommit upp en säljare i hongkong som har normalpris på triggersen
<Philip5> tror jag väntar på att den dyker upp hos UK-säljarna vilket den nog gör i veckan
<Philip5> gillar inte risken med att åka på tull och moms
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Äsch då
<Flygisoft> under 1200kr åker du inte på någon tull
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tror det är strax under 1300kr och över man åker på tull
<Flygisoft> Står på skatteverkets hemsida har jag för mig, där jag läste
<Philip5> gift är 400 kr
<Philip5> ok, moms på alla belopp men man slipper den extra tullavgiften på varor upp till 1300 kr i paketet
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej
<qtjezy> har ni läst att han från hungergames är död?
<qtjezy> Philip Seymour Hoffman 
<Philip5> jo
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-26
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du på den här nivån när du väljer ljusmodifierare? http://jakegarn.com/elinchrom-beauty-dish-vs-deep-octa/
<Philip5> ratar ena för den andra för den absolut inte har det där ljuset du vill ha ;)
<Philip5> jag har ju en av båda så jag kan välja :D
<Flygisoft> Efter lite läsare så kändes det som det skulle sluta på beaty dish för den där snubben
<Philip5> smaken är ju olika
<Flygisoft> Helt klart
<Philip5> själv så gillar jag deep octa för att de kan ge lite mer dimension med djupare skuggning av käkben och anletsdrag om man vill åt det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad har du för deep octa då?
<Philip5> en 70cm deep octa från quantuum
<Flygisoft> Gillar du den?
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Philip5> den är också lättare att plocka med sig än en beauty dish
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> det är ganska ovanligt med deep bland octor på ebay annars. de flesta är ganska vanliga
<Philip5> däremot är är ju vissa som är av paraplymodell ganska djupa i sin form
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpa en octa dock vete fan storlek och modell än
<Flygisoft> Så även en något mindre softbox än den 120x80 som jag har
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo, ganska smidigt med paraplymodell också
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=BRACKETQUANT&infArtnr=128991&flik=sc3
<Flygisoft> Haha kolla vad dom har fått in :P
<Philip5> hehe, på tiden 
<Philip5> men jag tycker det är konstigt att det inte finns fler modeller som har någon sorts lösning som sluter runt speedlighten i hålet så man inte får så mycket ljusspill bakåt
<Flygisoft> Ja precis
<Philip5> jag brukar trycka in lite aluminiumfolie i glipan för att få lite tätare och reflektera inåt
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju ganska enkel och smidig lösning om inte annat
<Philip5> finns någon enstaka som har som klaffar som kan vridas ner men är nog egentligen tänkt att hålla speedlighten centrerad snarare än hindra ljusspill
<Philip5> nu ska jag åka till ica och fylla på kylen
<Flygisoft> mm, har sett den versionen, den är ju dock i plast tror jag
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, gör så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Btw, vad har du för beauty dish då?
<Philip5> tror den är 70 cm
<Philip5> kan vara 60
<Flygisoft> Ganska stor en då
<Flygisoft> Vit eller silver insida då? :)
<Philip5> bra fråga. tror den är silvrig
<Philip5> med raster och socka
<Flygisoft> Inget du använder så ofta?
<Flygisoft> :)
<Philip5> ibland
<Philip5> de är rätt praktiska och ger snyggt ljus
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> enda negativa är att de är skrymmande och lite jobbiga att släpa med sig men samtidigt behöver man ine strula till det med att montera dem
<Flygisoft> Jo kan tänka mig det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: En softbox på 80x40cm tror du det kan kännas något lite, 40cm är ju inte mycket
<Flygisoft> 60x60 eller 80x80 känns bättre
<Philip5> 40x80 känns lite mitt emellan en vanlig och en stipbox
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> jag har två st 90x90
<Philip5> 2 st 30x120
<Philip5> en okta på 120cm
<Philip5> en deep octa på 70
<Philip5> ett paraply på 180 cm :)
<Philip5> några vanliga paraplyer
<Philip5> vanliga reflektorer med grids
<Philip5> en snoot
<Flygisoft> En octa på 120cm har jag faktiskt funderat på att köpa
<Flygisoft> 180cm paraply var ju inte dåligt det heller :P
<Philip5> 180 paraply är mest bara för fyllnadsljus om man inte har en vägg på rätt ställa att stutsa emot
<Philip5> skulle vilja ha en sådan som är parabolisk och silverinsida
<Flygisoft> Ah jo, dom verkar nice
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-28
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> Flygisoft: läget?
<Flygisoft> Jorå, det rullar på
<Flygisoft> Börjar känna mig lite sjuk så det gillar jag inte riktigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Själv då?
<Philip5> drygt... det är alltid segt när man känner sig hängig och något skit smyger sig på...
<Philip5> håller på att framkalla en rulle film från igår. var på en träff med lite kameranerdar och snackade gamla kameror och mörkrumsteknik :D
<Flygisoft> Haha nice :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: När blir det någon scanner så du kan lägga in dina bilder på datorn då?
<Flygisoft> eller du kanske tog kort av negativen?
<Philip5> brukar fota av negativen
<Philip5> att scanna en print tycker jag blir en annan sorts bild många gånger för då kommer ofta texturen från pappret fram på ett mer markant sätt vilket ger ett annat intryck
<Flygisoft> Tänkte scanna negativen alltså
<Philip5> med en systemkamera och helst ett macroobjektiv så får man mycket bättre kvaliet än du får med någon scanner som inte kostar mer än 40-50 000 kr
<Flygisoft> Mjo kan nog vara så
<Flygisoft> Ojdå, blixten var i sundsvall tidigare ikväll, då kanske man får den imorgon då
<Philip5> coolt
<Philip5> såg att mitt nya objektiv skickades idag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså vad är det för trevligt då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/32878-REG/Mamiya_212_371_210mm_f_4_5_APO_RZ.html
<Philip5> har precis gårr ur produktion och kostade väl drygt 30 000 kr och jag köpte den nu i fint skick för £250 :D
<Flygisoft> ohh
<Flygisoft> Det var ju inte dåligt :D
<Philip5> stackars de som köpt den ny nyligen med det prisfallet :D
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Så man kan ju säga att du får riktiga dyra grejer för bra peng då :)
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> snubben ville ha det dubbla och hade den ute i en månad. jag gav det här budet för en månad sedan och då tackade han nej men 4 veckor senare så tog han det och bet i det sura äpplet :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ingen annan som nappade då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hittade du den på ebay eller?
<Philip5> japp
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-29
<Philip5> Flygisoft: börjat ladda inför ny helg än då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nja, inte direkt
<Flygisoft> Känner mig bara mer förkyld idag så lär väl bli sjuk i helgen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det är bara för att du spelar för lite CoH ;)
<Flygisoft> Kanske är så :P
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Ne sova lite på det här så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Btw, fick hem blixten igen, posten körde till och med hem den :)
<Philip5> coolt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du har inte hunnit testa?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testade lite snabbt med ljusmätaren bara, för att se hur effekten blev på varje steg
<Flygisoft> Testa mer i helgen men nu ska jag sova :)
<Flygisoft> natt natt
<Philip5> och du fick effekt?
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har fredagsmyset börjat än eller ligger du bara med rinnande näsa och är allmänt ynklig?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tur du valde att prenumerera på tidningen Fotosidan och inte tidningen Foto... :O   http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/tidningen-foto-laggs-ner.htm
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja jag såg det där
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> jag har har en 10 nr prenumeration på Foto
<Philip5> undrar vad som händer med den
<Flygisoft> Du får Digital Foto eller vad den heter tror jag
<Flygisoft> "Aller Media har beslutat att lägga ner tidningen FOTO. Det sista numret kommer ut i mars. Alla prenumeranter kommer att kompenseras med tidningen Digitalfoto för Alla."
<Philip5> vilket nedköp
<Flygisoft> Känns som så
<Philip5> Digitalfoto för Alla är ju för börje på 60 år som nyligen skaffat sig en systemkamera
<Philip5> eller småbarnsmammor som ska fota sina barn
<Flygisoft> Haha jo jag har ju något nummer av den
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur är det med förkylningen då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sådär.. var riktigt sliten och seg tidigare idag, men känns något bättre nu
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-31
<Flygisoft> Ja Philip5 då var det lördag igen
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> jag ska ut och fota lite i snöfallet tänkte jag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blev det något bra foto?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fotade analogt och det blev väldigt mycket snö på linsen :D
<Flygisoft> Haha nice :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kommer det bli någe CoH ikväll då? ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har lånat en sådan här av en polare http://inauspicious.org/photos/ix9/017/56/zorki-4-56.5.jpg
<Philip5> funderar på att skaffa för att den är lite kult men funderar bara på vilken modell av den jag ska slå till på
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-01
<Philip5> wb x_link
<Philip5> såg att du varit på rymmen från kanalen ett tag ;)
<Philip5> inte sig likt utan vår maskot
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså, kostar en sån då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: 300-600 beroende på skick och glugg som sitter på
<Flygisoft> Inte så farligt då
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> lite som en kul leksak
<Philip5> samma koncept som en leica men saknar en del funktioner från senare leicor men kostar 1/100
<Philip5> 1/10 iaf
<Flygisoft> :P
